# WaitToKillServiceTimeout registry key cant be changed



## MarkDavidoff (Sep 26, 2008)

My Vista Laptop shuts down very slowly. I read that the WaitToKillServiceTimeout registry key can be changed.

I went ahead and changed the key, but every time i restart and check the key, the default is still set!

I changed every single WaitToKillServiceTimeout in my registry to 5000, but it always resets back to 20000 every time i restart.

I control the one and only (admin) account, and am very tech saavy, so don't spare the jargon.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, make this easy for you, copy and paste all below into notepad then in notepad click on "file" then "save as" in the box save as shutdown.reg and save to desktop. Open desktop and double click on the file you just created to merge into registry reboot to take effect. Copy all below:-


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]


"AutoEndTasks"="1"
"HungAppTimeout"="2000"
"WaitToKillAppTimeout"="5000"


----------



## MarkDavidoff (Sep 26, 2008)

But that's not what I want?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am confused you want to speed up shutdown, you need to configure ALL these items. I use these settings myself. What is it that you want?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi sorry had to leave quickly I meant to add that the wait to kill time applies to programs that you are shutting down using task manager, while that applies to "shutdown" it will not effect the slow shutdown of your computer there are many reasons for this that's why the other two reg mods are included they actually effect "shutdown" I hope this helps you.


----------



## MarkDavidoff (Sep 26, 2008)

yeh ok thanks
but that wasn't the actual problem. The problem was that even though i change the registry key, it changes itself back on restart!

Also, before I add the other keys you told me, i want to confirm that
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
is the right location. "Desktop" just seems to sound unrelated to programs closing.

thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, like I said I use these settings (Vista ultimate). That is the Right location. Why your changes do not stick, if you are logged on with admin and uac nag is confirmed, these are not system reg entries(Vista will not easily allow them) then I do not know.


----------



## harty (Sep 2, 2007)

Hiya Jenae this is the link /.thanks Harty


----------

